# Dankung Lucky King Shrimp Mini Slinshot



## fivephases (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd like to share one of my newest dankung slingshots. When I saw this on the dankung website, there were other models (general, butterly, antelope, fox, and fox with aiming point) that had overall height of 8cm and this King Shrimp model was listed as 9cm. Since I have larger than avg. hands, I opted for this one and I'm glad that I got this because I can just wrap my pinky around the end of the handle. If I had gotten other ones, it would have been way too small. But I am interested in the other mini models, I asked dankung if they could make me a custom. I'm waiting for their reply so I let you know if this is possible.

Now going back to the subject on hand, the Mini Shrimp had one of the best handle wrap I've seen in any Chinese slingshots. The wrap is tight and very well done. The material of the wrapping is also my favorite. It was a suede like texture that I can see will absorb sweat, not making it slippery in my usually sweaty hands. It came with the lanyard you see in the pictures. The gourd you see seems like some type of horn. It is lovely.

I've been using this slingshot with the stock looped 1632 tubes to shoot BB's. The tubes are little short but it works. When this wears out, I'm planning to use single strand 1632 tube setup to shoot BB's.

I'm totally blown away by this slingshot that I'm planning to add more dankung mini's to my collection. I just wish Dankung gave the option to select the color of the wrapping material. Also my Mini Shrimp didn't come with positioning grooves but I sure wish that I had them. Getting the other versions of the mini in King Shrimp size (9cm height) would be a dream. Imagine butterfly, fox and antelope in a larger hand friendly size.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Great review and photos.Well done.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good review as RoyLenord said, and the pictures tell a lot of information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Very nice pocketable and versitle flip. I'd have to try the rubber plugs with Flatbands but that's just me. Looks very comfortable.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Glad to finally see some reviews of the minis. I have a mini general coming and I can't wait. I was surprised to see no posts about any of them on here. I'll make one when mine gets in. Happy shooting.


----------

